# popping in babies leg



## CartersMommy (May 24, 2008)

I'm posting here to see if anyone's toddler, while a baby had this issue and to see how it turned out for you.

Since about acouple wks old (he's now 7 months old), I've notice a popping sound and feel in my babies left hip, knee and ankle. It's always in that same leg. Does anyone know why this could be happening, or if you had the same thing with your baby and it went away on it's own. Any experience?

We don't have any insurance and are behind in our bills, so I haven't jumped in the car to head to the chiro. bc I don't trust that he'd be honest w/ me. I KNOW he would make me keep coming in a few times a wk and I can't afford that. Pls let me know if you truely believe I should see a chiro. thanks.


----------



## mama516/419 (Feb 15, 2009)

Is this causing him any discomfort ? My ped always said to me ( when I brought my super sensitived skined babies to her to find the cause of the latest rash ) ' If it doesnt bother them it doesnt bother me ' I know alot of popping and cracking can come from air pockets - and I wouldnt worry about thouse


----------



## johannasonja (Aug 15, 2006)

popping in hips could be hipdisplaysia, which is easy to fix, i would get it checked out.

johannasonja


----------



## HypnoMama (Jun 12, 2007)

My dd started walking at 8 months.. and I also noticed a popping in her right knee. Sometimes the other would pop, but primarily the right.. sometimes Id feel the right hip as well as the sacral region pop too. Her legs were really bowed too, but I know that means very little and most children's legs straighten up just fine.

We did take her to the chiro and she was suggested that try using a trimmer diaper (we were using cloth and wool pull on covers). We actually switched to 7th generation for a month with cloth at night and the popping got less, her legs started straightening out..

I think we had been pulling on her legs more with the wool covers and so because of all those good stretchy hormones babies have things just needed to strengthen up and pull themselves back in.

She is now 15 months and although there are still pops sometimes, it isnt any one area









Are her skin folds even on both legs if you look at them?


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I pop constantly, and so do my tiny guys. I do take them to the chiropractor, but he never pressures me to keep coming in, he just says, bring them in if they fall, are sick, etc.

popping can be an indication of hypermobility, which is within the range of normal.

I'd say, go to see a chiro, listen to what he says and make your own best decision!


----------



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd get a ped to check for hip dysplasia. If that's what it is, it can be corrected by a brace, and will prevent longterm problems. I work with adults undergoing hip replacements, sometimes related to a congenital problem.

Hearing about lack of insurance always makes me feel sad for those who don't have universal healthcare access. In Canada, I wouldn't even hesitate to see my doctor about this.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

If it is in his hip, most definitely take him to a ped. It could be hip dysplasia. Dd had it and it is something that for sure needs to be corrected as early as possible.
Good luck!


----------

